# Graph: in Aktionen Werte zuweisen



## Mujo (21 September 2007)

Step 7 und Graph auf dem neusten Stand

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, im Graph in einer Aktion oder in einer Vor- oder Nachgeschalteten permanenten Operation, einer Variablen einen Wert zu zuweisen?

Beispiel: S1 (Schritt wird aktiv)      MW34 = 15

Danke im voraus!

Grüsse


----------



## Zefix (21 September 2007)

so?
S1 N | mw34:=15

Such mal in der Hilfe nach:
Arithmetik in Aktionen

Ist bissl was dazu beschrieben.


----------



## Mujo (22 September 2007)

*Ach so*

Habe bei Arithmetik nie reingesehen weil ich dachte es hätte was mit Mathematik zu tun.

Danke für die Antwort.


----------

